# Erythromycin for BGA treatment



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2008)

I've got a very stubborn case of BGA in my work tank that won't shift so I'm going to get some Erythromycin.  Not the planted tank way of doing things, but I know it'll work.  I can get 60 250mg tablets from the USA.  If anyone else is interested, let me know, I'll never use 60 tables so happy to split it with a few people if needs be.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

What have you done to try and rectify the cause mate?


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2008)

All the normal things!  Well mostly black out combined with a good tank clean.  It could be flow, but the tanks been run for years now and its only started in the last few month so I doubt its a flow problem.  Could I guess just be the age of the tank, if I had time a compete strip down and clean would probably solve it, but I really dont have time at the moment.

Sam


----------



## JamesC (22 Oct 2008)

Blackouts work 100% if done correctly. Things like bin liners do let a small amount of light so you have to make sure no light at all gets into the tank. If BGA comes back after a blackout the chances are it'll come back after using anti biotics as well.

James


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Oct 2008)

You could have a drop in filter flow? have you given it an overhaul?
Extra nitrates work well too, i know you've upped NO3 before, you could try that combined with good flow. 
A small powerhead may also help, directed so that flow was rushing past it but not directly hitting it?


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2008)

Guess those are a possibility, I'll see.

Cheers guys

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Oct 2008)

There are some pretty serious restrictions over the use of antibiotics over here and shipping them from the states would not be very legal I believe.  To do it legally you'd need to get them from a vet over here and I don't think they'd prescribe them for an in-tank treatment.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2008)

Point taken, cheers Ed.


----------



## plantbrain (24 Oct 2008)

FYI, they do work very well, we, the pill popping Pharm industry folks in the USA...............

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishgeek (24 Oct 2008)

you could alwasy try online
i hate the on line pharmacies because they are non regulated , i wouldnt be surprised if you can collect drugs without a prescription now days

and if they want a prescription a lot of them have downloadable forms that just need a signature in 

andrew
they manage to sell drugs including postage and packing cheaper than i can source them wholesale...


----------

